# Should I trim Bailey's hair?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know whether he can see. I know I can't see his beautiful eyes anymore. If I trimmed the ones that are sticking up toward his eyes will I be destroying the line of his moustache and hairline as he grows up?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Geri he's so cute, even without his eyes. I have no professional advice. I know I decided to stick to the plan and let it grow out. It took a couple of weeks to pass that funky stage though. Hope someone else has some good advice for you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

He is so cute Geri. I agree do not trim or you will be dealing with this every so many weeks, let it grow once and you will never have to worry about it again.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Geri, no, no, no, do not trim. But that's my personal preference. You can use a small (3/16") latex band to gather those hairs between the eyes. Just make sure you cut it off and don't pull or you'll lose hair. It's a funny look with a top knot between the eyes, but you'll be able to see his eyes without cutting.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nooooo, I agree with Leeann & Lisa, don't trim those hairs growing up from his muzzle or you'll have to stay on them forever. If you can endure the growing period, it will get easier very fast.

You can also take a flea comb and comb those hairs down so you can see his eyes better. I find myself doing that with these puppies all the time. I like those muzzle hairs smoothed down a little more than they naturally want to go on their own (up!). Being such a young guy, you probably don't want to put any products on his face, especially that close to his eyes, but you can use water or some Bauch & Lomb Eye Wash and wet the hair and then comb it down to the muzzle.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Did i read in a post somewhere that you can slick the hairs down with some gel or vaseline (be careful for eye safety) long enough for them to be managed while they grow?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anne, you can, but they are sooooo wiggly at that stage that I prefer to avoid any products until they are a bit older.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention that Bailey is adorable! Great little fluffball. And of course, he can see you better than you can see his eyes. Unless he walking into walls??? :brick:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I had a feeling I shouldn't so I'm glad I asked. It's just he has such beautiful, expressive eyes and I can't see them. I always get the feeling he's looking at me at an angle, so he can see, but I could be wrong.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Nooooo, I agree with Leeann & Lisa, don't trim those hairs growing up from his muzzle or you'll have to stay on them forever. If you can endure the growing period, it will get easier very fast.


Any estimate on how long the growing period is? I've been dealing with the same issue with Cricket...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is such a cutie pie, Geri. Are you back to calling him Bailey?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, I agree with all IF you plan on keeping him long! If you plan on keeping him in a puppy cut I see no reason not to. I keep mine in puppy cuts and cut them whenever or where-ever I see the need. But if you wanted to keep him on long coat, then you will have to deal with no eyes for a little while! He is so adorable, I cannot believe it!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Geri, another vote for DON'T TRIM! You'll be stuck doing it forever then. Like I am with Lincoln.

Just try to work the sticky-upy hairs downwards.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Drop a piece of chicken and you realize just how well they see thru all that hair 

Dasher is officially in the messy head stage too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I trim around Kodi's eyes, because he *hates* having his hair in a topknot. He will try and try to get the hairband out. So, it's a lot easier on the both of us to keep his eyes trimmed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to try to keep his hair long. I have to wait till his coat grows in so I can see if it's feasible. Right now he's silky soft and wavy. Just perfect in my book.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima said:


> He is such a cutie pie, Geri. Are you back to calling him Bailey?


Yes! He finally started answering to it.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Geri, Jackson is 7 months and still cannot see (or rather,_ I _cannot see his eyes). We are holding out, but it is really tempting to want to trim. This is his 6 month photo, but it's much longer now! I am constantly smoothing his hair back and he hates top knots, but it seems to be taking forever to get to that stage. At least it doesn't stick in his eyes anymore. I think this is why he loves windy days so he can see!:laugh:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

By the way, Bailey is beautiful . . . his coloring is magnificent! I love the side shot so you can see that he is looking out from behind his little growing mustache! What a cutie . . .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Bailey is just beautiful!!! I don't know from experience--we cut the hair--But could you use a little mousse or hair gel to train it down?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Oh what cuties!!!!!! I am not suppose to look at puppy pictures!!!!!! It just starts a want that I can not give into.*

I would not trim you will have to keep it up forever if you do. It will take a while for the hair to grow out. There are several kinds of dog styling gels that are safe for the face. I was given some from a friend when I was showing Smarty and it helped. I do know know the name as it was in an unlabled jar.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This was Kodi before I trimmed his "bangs".


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

And after


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, you're talking about muzzle hairs that point upward and block the eyes, not the top head hairs that fall down, right? Looks like the muzzle hairs are in that awkward stage of growing straight up, but not quite heavy enough to weigh themselves down... and then, you'll be dealing with the head hair falling soon after that. LOL! Oh, the joys of puppy hair growing out!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Geri, you're talking about muzzle hairs that point upward and block the eyes, not the top head hairs that fall down, right? Looks like the muzzle hairs are in that awkward stage of growing straight up, but not quite heavy enough to weigh themselves down... and then, you'll be dealing with the head hair falling soon after that. LOL! Oh, the joys of puppy hair growing out!


Exactly! It's those muzzle hairs that are reaching for heaven. :biggrin1: Ah yes, but that puppy breath and kisses is all worth it. Ask me again a few months down the road and I may change my mind.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ha ha ha! I completely understand.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, I've said it before and I'll say it again, you have some incredibly handsome boys there! Lucky bum. That Bailey is a sweetie and as almost everyone has said, 'don't touch the hairs'. They do, eventually, grow down and away from the eyes, though I STILL have to smooth Ricky's down with my fingers to get a good look at his gorgeous eyes. The fact that he is all black doesn't help!!! :frusty: :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I really wonder what color Bailey is likely to turn out. His face is not lightening up as I imagined it would based upon his first few weeks of photos. I so want to be able to see his eyes, but I do love his coloring, and his mother retained the dark sable on her coat. We'll see.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

I am SOOOO glad I stumbled across this thread. 

I, too, have been contemplating whether or not to trim Zippy's hair around his eyes. Right now I put it up in a ponytail (or, as a good friend of mine says, his little fountain). He's not too crazy about it; I have to bribe him with food so that he'll sit still long enough for me to put it up. As long as I twist the band three times, he's not able to rub it out. But it is difficult getting it out without tugging on his fur. The idea to cut it out makes alot of sense. 

In the meantime, if I let his hair fall down naturally, he bares a striking resemblence to cousin It ... from the TV show 'The Munsters' ... and now I'm really dating myself 

I'll wait to see what everyone at the New England Spring Playdate thinks.

- Holli


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

But he's so cute. I love his little fountain . . . and his coloring . . . and his sweet face.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, Michele is going to be my new groomer. I love Kodi's trim.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, 

Bailey is so adorable!

I feel your pain. Not only am I dealing with Tucker's puppy face nose hair growing up and into his eyes, I'm dealing with Tessa's doing the same since the last groomer shaved her nose (against my wishes!). It's growing out now and I am so tempted to cut it but am trying to stick it out. It's hard and can't be comfortable for her either. I have tried so many products to get it to lie down but haven't found one that worked. If you find one share the name please!!


----------

